# gtx 580 oder 2x gtx 560 ti



## shooot3r (4. Dezember 2011)

hi leute, wollte mal wissen was von der reinen leistung und vor allem zukunftssicherheit besser ist. eine gtx 580 oder zwei gtx 560 ti. mal abgesehen von den mikrorucklern bei sli

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2011)

Rein von der Leistung her müssten 2x GTX 560 Ti besser sein, weil schon 2x AMD 6870 stärker als eine GTX 580 sind. 

Rein vom "lohnt es sich?" würd ich erstmal nur eine 560 Ti holen und dann schauen, ob es einem nicht völlig reicht.


----------



## Zocker15xD (5. Dezember 2011)

Von der Leistung her sind sie schon besser als eine GTX 580, dazu noch zum gleichen Preis bzw. für etwas weniger.

Für den Kauf würde ich aber entweder 2x HD 6870 für insg. 280 Euro kaufen (die für 140 Euro weniger trotzdem schneller sind alls die GTX 580) oder halt nur EINE GTX 560 TI (achte unbedingt auf das TI dahinter), bei der die Leistung eig. auch so ausreichen sollte.
Eine GTX 580 wäre wegen dem schlechten P/L-Verhältnis nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Fraggerick (5. Dezember 2011)

zukunftssicherer ist eine gtx580.

was machst du wenn du beiden im sli nicht mehr reichen? zwei neue kaufen...

was machst du, wenn die 580er nimmer reicht? eine weitere neue kaufen und dazu stecken 

und die gtx580 wirds in nicht all zu ferner zukunft auch für 250euro geben. (so wie es die gtx480 "letzt" für 220€ gab... zwar nur ne woche, dann waren sie alle weg, aber DEN zeitpunkt muss man abpassen  )

is aber trotzdem ganz schön viel geld, was du da ausgeben willst...


----------



## Zocker15xD (5. Dezember 2011)

Das wäre auch eine Möglichkeit 

Kleiner Einwand:

Wenn ihm die Leistung vielleicht in einem Jahr (eher noch länger) nicht mehr reicht, dann ist die Karte zwar billig, aber schon uralt. DX12 oder was weiß ich was noch kommt geht mit der halt nicht mehr.
Es wäre vielleicht besser, jetzt zwei (sehr günstige!!!) HD 6870er im Crossfire zu kaufen, und dann in nem Jahr ne brandneue Karte.
Heißt jetzt aber nicht unbedingt, dass ich gegen deinen Vorschlag bin.
Wenns die 580er irgendwann wie bei der 480er günstiger GÄBE, wäre die Leistung zweier 580er bestimmt auch noch sehr flott, sogar im Vergleich zu den neuen Karten.


----------



## shooot3r (6. Dezember 2011)

also habe mir jetzt 2 6870 OC von gigabyte geholt. preislich war das wirklich umd die 130 billiger alse ne 580 gtx und nochmal ca 80 euro billiger als 2 gtx 560 zu sein. meint ihr ob mein ocz modxtream netzteil mit 700 watt dafür ausreicht? habe noch einen auf 4 ghz übertakteten 1090T auf nem asus crosshair IV formula. 

mfg


----------



## Zocker15xD (6. Dezember 2011)

Ja ,das Netzteil reicht gut. Mit 700W bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Insgesamt verbraucht der PC vielleicht 630W, und dein OCZ hat vielleicht letztendlich eine Gesamtleistung von 680W.
Die Gigabyte-Grafikkarte ist in Ordnung, aber ob die jetzt leise ist usw. kann ich dir nicht sagen. Die Sapphire oder die ASUS ist normalerweise die beste Wahl.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2011)

Was nutzt es denn, wenn wir jetzt spekulieren, ob das Netzteil reicht oder nicht? Du hast die Karten schon geholt, dann teste es doch einfach aus. Wenn es nicht reicht, geht der PC halt aus oder die Karten laufen unter Normtakt - mehr nicht 


Ich hab nen X4 965 und EINE 6870, für die reicht ein sehr altes Markennetzteil mit 480W. EINE 6870 braucht bis zu 150W, eine OC-Version vlt 170W. Das würde heißen: wenn mein PC wirklich am Anschlag läuft, dann würde mein PC mit einer OC-Version der 6870 500W benötigen, mit einer weitere 6870 OC bis zu 670W. Dann rechne noch etwas mehr Strombedarf wegen der übertakteten Sechskerners drauf: Dein 700W-Markennetzteil sollte also an sich selbst bei diesem Grenzwert-Szenario reichen.


----------



## shooot3r (8. Dezember 2011)

hallo nochmal. habe die beiden 6870 heute bekommen und eingebaut. habe  bei 3dmark11 ca 7200 punkte, bei BF 3 dümpelt es jedoch so bei 40 fps herum bei ultra. auf hoch bei 70-80 fps. muss ich da erst ein crossfire profil laden? und wenn ja, wie geht das bzw wo macht man das?

mfg


----------



## shooot3r (8. Dezember 2011)

kann es sein das die karten sich im crossfire runtertakten? bei 3d mark wird mir am ende bei core und bei speichertakt nur 300 mhz angezeigt, das kann doch eigenlithc nciht sein, oder?

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2011)

Mit Crossfire kenn ich mich nicht aus, aber: wo liest Du den Tatk denn am, und wann genau? Oder zeigt 3DMark diesen Wert an? Schau mal, ob 3DMarfk crossfiretauglich ist. 


Crossfire allgemein wird aber korrekt erkannt?


----------



## Zocker15xD (8. Dezember 2011)

schau mal: AMD/ATI-Crossfire-Thread Tips, Tricks, Hilfe - Planet 3DNow! Forum

in den Spoilern sollta da alles stehen wies genau geht


----------



## shooot3r (10. Dezember 2011)

ist es normal, das bei crossfire eine karte nur mit ca 40-50 prozent ausgelastet ist?

mfg


----------



## Zsinj (30. Dezember 2011)

Dualgraka ist meist die schlechtere Lösung wenn es auch mit einer Single geht.


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. Januar 2012)

Eine gute Single-Karte ist immer besser als zwei "schlechte". Nur ist es bei der HD6870 in Crossfire halt so, dass diese schon die Leistung einer GTX580 übertrumpfen und zusammen 150 Euro billiger sind.


----------



## shooot3r (2. Januar 2012)

laut benchmarks sind die 6870er besser. habe es bei 3d mark selber gesehen. bei bf 3 war es allerdings sehr am ruckeln auf ultra. hatte frames von ca 60-80. können aber auch microruckler gewesen sein, denn normal nimmt das menschliche auge doch erst alles unter 30 als ruckeln war.

mfg


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. Januar 2012)

Von der Leistung her sind die 2 HD6870er besser. Mit "besser meinte ich eher die Microruckler und andere kleine Probleme, die es bei einer Single-Karte nicht gibt.


----------

